# Bug found in wmp11 for xp



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

when ever I play 32 bit 192Khz stereo wave files they play at higher pitch but they also sound like a lower sample rate. the wave files play and sound like they should in sound recorder and other software.

my sound card does indeed support 32 bit 192KHz


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

Can you post an example of this?

Maybe you should convert it to 16 bit? Just sayin'.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Don't use WMP11 or any other version for that matter.
There are just too many better options out there.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

deltafowler said:


> Don't use WMP11 or any other version for that matter.
> There are just too many better options out there.


Out of curiosity, how do you measure better objectively?


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

I tried playing the same file in windows media center 2005 but the samething happens.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Does it do this with EVERY file encoded that way?
Have you tried a re-install/repair of WMP11?


Maybe everyone could list their favorite player?


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

http://www.videolan.org/vlc/


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

smiddy said:


> Out of curiosity, how do you measure better objectively?





deltafowler said:


> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/


Perhaps I'm missing the bubble. How do you measure *better* objectively?


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

deltafowler said:


> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/


sorry but vlc violates the dmca. I was able to convert a comercial dvd to a file on my computer without using decryption software so vlc gets around encrytpion and therefore should not be discussed here!


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

What tastes better? Apple pie or old gym socks?
That's the same method I used.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

I think this thread needs to be closed because deltafowler recomended that I use a mediaplayer that can be used to violate the dmca.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Thank you, dorfd1.

We don't advocate breaking the law at all. However, in this case Mr. Fowler's apparent willingness to parry with the government is not this site's concern. We do advise all our members to follow all applicable laws and keep to all contracts they have agreed to.

Discussion of how to break the law is not permitted here[strike], and as such I am redacting Mr. Fowler's posts on where to find VLC, although the information is freely available and[/strike] I do not think it matters very much in practice whether the link is posted here.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

to get back on topic the wave file playback bug also affects windows media center 2005


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Thank you?
Seriously?

The post prior to mine asked us to list our favorite players, so I did.
It's a public website offering GNU software.
What one does with it is their business.

The software CANNOT decrypt DVD's that use the most up-to-date protection methods.
So what's the cutoff?
Is Windows Media Player in violation of the caveman standards as well?
I can play MP3's from any source in it without proof of purchase.
I can rip CD's to MP3's with it as well. Then what's to stop me from sharing those files?

What about Internet Explorer?
I can use that to download copyrighted images from the web.

Applying this ridiculous logic from dorfd1, I should not be able to visit these sites either:

Ford.com - Because I _could_ use one of their cars to speed.
DirecTV.com - Because I _could_ use their PPV service to view pornography, which may violate decency standards in some communities.
Microsoft.com - Because I _could_ use MS Word to write a ransom note or an anti-government manifesto.

What is wrong with you people?!
Seriously.
No, really. Seriously.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

internet explorer included that functionality long before the DMCA so that is not ilegal.

sorry deltafowler but I was able to convert madagascar 2 escape to afriica. to another format using vlc 

conversion of a dvd to another digital format is not built in to dvd players or windvd or powerdvd.

audio cds are not copy protected sp ripping them is not ilegal.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Please note:

After discussion by the staff we have decided to re-post the link to VLC. This does not in any way imply that DBSTalk approves of or encourages piracy or any illegal behavior. Use the link at your own risk. 

Please direct any further discussion on whether or not that link should appear to a private message. Thank you.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

what could cause a wavfe file to playback strange


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Did you ever try playing the file VLC while you had it installed?
Have you tried it in any other players?
This could help to sort out whether the problem is in the file or in the player.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

deltafowler said:


> Did you ever try playing the file VLC while you had it installed?
> Have you tried it in any other players?
> This could help to sort out whether the problem is in the file or in the player.


It is not the file vlc plays it fine! wmp11 plays it funny


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Well, at least we know what the problem is now.
Have you tried the obvious; uninstall and reinstall?


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

how would reinstall help an uncompress sing pcn 32bit 192khz files that in uncompressed.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Wow.
You said it yourself above, the problem isn't in the file.
The problem is in WMP11, so uninstall WMP11 and then reinstall WMP11.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

You could also upload the file somewhere so we can have a look at it.
Since it's obviously not protected.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

deltafowler said:


> You could also upload the file somewhere so we can have a look at it.
> Since it's obviously not protected.


it is a 400MB file.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

a 400 megabyte audio file? I think that there's your problem


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> a 400 megabyte audio file? I think that there's your problem


the format should tell you why it is big. the wave editor that created it can play it back fine, vlc can play itback fine. microsoft's own sound recorder can play it back fine, both wmp11 and mce2005 play it back weird. mediaplayer classic plays it at a slower speed and lower pitch, wmpl11 and mce2005 play back at lower samplerate with a higher pitch.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Why not convert it to something a bit more 21st century?
http://flac.sourceforge.net/

Compression without loss.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

deltafowler said:


> Why not convert it to something a bit more 21st century?
> http://flac.sourceforge.net/
> 
> Compression without loss.


converted the file and wmp11 won't play it.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

http://flac.sourceforge.net/download.html#extras

If you insist on using WMP11, which obviously you do, then try the information here.
http://a8t8.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!2518DD508BB713E8!239.entry


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

deltafowler said:


> http://flac.sourceforge.net/download.html#extras
> 
> If you insist on using WMP11, which obviously you do, then try the information here.
> http://a8t8.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!2518DD508BB713E8!239.entry


My install wmp11 already supports flac


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

You might try foobar2000:
http://www.foobar2000.org/

VLC is one of the most used media players around. It is not shady or illegal. You can copy DVDs with windows explorer, you better not use that either!

Also on your audio CD argument, that is false. They still have copyrights. Not to mention many DVDs are not copy protected, but still have copyrights.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Grentz said:


> You might try foobar2000:
> http://www.foobar2000.org/
> 
> VLC is one of the most used media players around. It is not shady or illegal. You can copy DVDs with windows explorer, you better not use that either!
> ...


I thought it was illegal to write an open source media player that can play copy protected dvds, may that is why there is no open source blu-ray playback software?


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Uhmmm.....



dorfd1 said:


> converted the file and wmp11 won't play it.





dorfd1 said:


> My install wmp11 already supports flac


OK. You have stumped the panel.
Your prize is in the mail!


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

dorfd1 said:


> may that is why there is no open source blu-ray playback software?


Says who?
No, I won't post the link.

Mr. Sweet & Co. have been quite fair-minded about all of this today, albeit with a little friendly coaxing and some "I want my nuggets" brand of drama. 
I will not try to slide another toe across that line.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

deltafowler said:


> What tastes better? Apple pie or old gym socks?
> That's the same method I used.


So, not very scientific then. Since you are essentially saying apples and gym socks are of the same vien, which they are not. So, better to you is more of an opinion rather than a systematic scientific objective approach towards determining better. Got it, thanks!


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

In this particular case, VLC is better, because it will play the man's files at the proper bitrate, but WMP will not.

Thanks for playin'!


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

deltafowler said:


> Says who?
> No, I won't post the link.
> 
> Mr. Sweet & Co. have been quite fair-minded about all of this today, albeit with a little friendly coaxing and some "I want my nuggets" brand of drama.
> I will not try to slide another toe across that line.


if you won't post the link to the open source blu-ray play back software then all the links to vlc should be removed from this thread. vlc lets you copy movies.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

the much better winamp plays the file fine.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

It really whips the llama's.....


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

deltafowler said:


> It really whips the llama's.....


winamp can play formats that vlc can't.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

For example?


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

dorfd1 said:


> if you won't post the link to the open source blu-ray play back software then all the links to vlc should be removed from this thread. vlc lets you copy movies.


VLC uses libdvdcss which has never been legally challenged.

DVDs have a lot of gray area because of DMCA and Fair-Use. I will not get into it here, but it really is not a simple thing, and has been discussed in great depths in many other places on the internet.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

deltafowler said:


> For example?


winamp can play nintendo sound format with the use of a plugin.


----------

